# Bainbridge,GA M/F out of time-Super Sweet



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Sent:* Fri, June 25, 2010 6:41:35 AM
Hi friends, and good morning,

We have great looking German Shepherds at the Bainbridge, Ga shelter that are in NEED of rescue as they have not been adopted and need to go..soon!!!!
If you can assist please contact me>>>>>

*URGENT NOW! NEED OUT ASAP!: 
wonderful Shepherds! 

*Beautiful German Shepherd, *MAXEY *was dumped at Jack Wingate's campground. When the people who had been feeding her left, they called animal control. Maxey is a real keeper! She will make a great companion! ID#15.

* IVAN* is a very handsome German Shepherd that is very friendly and well mannered! ID#15543

All are heart worm positive, and have been started successfully on prevention. All are super sweet and deserve a second chance at happiness in great homes! 

Beth Eck, shelter director, Shelter:1-229-246-0101. 
Shelter is OPEN 6 days a week! www.bainbridgehumanesociety.com 
or email them at: [email protected]. 
Shelter is only a 35 minute ride from Tallahassee (just 20 minutes north of Havana) 

We can work on finding transport either by plane or ground....

Thanks,
Cathy Ellsworth 
Volunteer Rescue/Transport Coordinator
Bainbridge Humane Society
[email protected]


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Just want to say I live about 30 minutes from bainbridge, and can pull, hold over night if needed and help with the first leg off transport to a rescue. Hope these two find a home. Anyone know anything else about them. Whether they are good with other dogs, other cats, kids....


----------

